# Overclocking a AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I just installed the ASUS M3032 MVP Deluxe.  This board features alot of ways to overclock the CPU as you all should know.  Now, I am using AMD overdrive to try and find out what I can clock to, however I have one question.  In AOD, I set my CPU voltage to 1.375, but in CPU-Z the voltage reads only 1.328.  Why is this, everytime I bring the voltage up it seems like it doesnt go up.  Also, in my BIOS the voltage is at 1.500.  Can anybody help, I am new to this and just trying to learn the basics, but I'm really not understanding why it drops it back down.  Any help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2008)

***update***

I got my system running stable at 3.3GHz just fine.  Now I am trying to get it up to 3.350GHz and prime 95 keeps telling me its hardware failure.  I brought it back down to 3.3GHz and it passed the test.  So obviously the computer is missing something at that clock.  Could it be my power supply not giving enough??  My system specs are available on the drop down list.  Any help is appreciated.  THanks.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 19, 2008)

The voltage thing might be from having cool and quiet on.
The reason you can't get past 3.3Ghz stable is because that's probably the fastest that the AMD 64 line gets. Rarely I've seen 3.5, but that was on BE cpus.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> The voltage thing might be from having cool and quiet on.
> The reason you can't get past 3.3Ghz stable is because that's probably the fastest that the AMD 64 line gets. Rarely I've seen 3.5, but that was on BE cpus.



thanks for the suggestion but cool N quiet is off.  The voltage problem is fixed.  I had it set to auto in the bios and then trying to control it thru AMD Overdrive.  But now I control it only thru the bios and it is fine.  I am at 1.46 volts now and as im typing this i've been running prime 95 for about 5 hours and its still stable. Right now i am at 3.4GHz.  So lets see, my temps right now under load is 49 º C.  Dont think it'll get much better than that.  I think this chip has gone pretty far on air.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 19, 2008)

It sure has. Congrats on the good temps on the OC.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> It sure has. Congrats on the good temps on the OC.



THanks man, I gotta give a lot of thanks to dark2099, hes helped me a lot with this so far on the forums and thru instant messaging.  If you ever need some help, try giving him a shot, great guy.  

If i can do this 3.4 run good till tomorrow, then i will try for 3.5ghz.  Depending on temps an voltage required i'll keep it like that, if not 3.4 it is.  I'll keep you updated.


----------



## neo1231 (Jun 19, 2008)

nah i can get mine up to 3540mhz with only 1.6 volts, with the asus crosshair


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2008)

neo1231 said:


> nah i can get mine up to 3540mhz with only 1.6 volts, with the asus crosshair



did you get it running stable at 3.5?


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 19, 2008)

Make sure auto xpress is off.  It automatically adjust the PCI bus to 124 and I had alot of stability issues with my 6000 above 3.4 but once I turned it off I was able to hit 3.527Ghz.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Make sure auto xpress is off.  It automatically adjust the PCI bus to 124 and I had alot of stability issues with my 6000 above 3.4 but once I turned it off I was able to hit 3.527Ghz.



i believe that is off on my system, but i'll double check.  THanks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2008)

ALright guys, last night the stress test was actually at 3.350Ghz, not 3.4 as i thought.  My bad.  Well today I tried taking it to 3.4GHz and it only lasts like 2 seconds before prime 95 tells me it has a fatal hardware error.

Now, it definetely is not a heat issue.  See below my settings and let me know what you guys think I need to change, please.


FSB - 261 MHZ
Multiplier - x 13.0 = 3390 GHz
V CORE - 1.4500
Processor Northbridge Voltage - 1.4000
VDDA - 2.6V
HYPER TRANSPORT - 800 MHz
DDR VOLTAGE - 2.34
NORTHBRIDGE VOLTAGE
         HT LINK VOLTAGE - 1.3
         NB CORE/PCI E - 1.26
         PCI E PPL - 1.9
SOUTHBRIDGE VOLTAGE - 1.28

SEE BELOW SCREEN SHOT OF MY CPUZ AND MEMORY.   MEMORY IN BIOS IS UNTOUCHED.  NOT TO SURE HOW MESS AROUND WITH THE TIMINGS YET.







Note, i am running on these settings described above, it runs great, just does not pass Prime95


----------



## neo1231 (Jun 20, 2008)

oh no 13x multi not good! when i got my highest it was with 296x12, and dont worry about the htt, keep it at 5x becuase you get more performance out of your gpu that way. yes myne is stable, but its on water


----------



## neo1231 (Jun 20, 2008)

also i think your car kinda looks like a pontiac sunfire


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 20, 2008)

oh no, not a pontiac sunfire hehehe.  nothing like it.

Well right now i think ive got the issue more or less figured out, i'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## neo1231 (Jun 21, 2008)

post pic of ur highest clocks! ill post mine soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 21, 2008)

here you go


----------

